# Looking to buy new electric grinder < £300, primarily for filter



## Alasdair (Feb 26, 2021)

I've been trying to get my hands on a Wilfa Uniform for the last couple of months and all of my orders have fallen through. So now I'm looking for reccommations for a grinder that it's actually possible to get my hands on in the UK.

I mainly brew V60, so that will be the focus. I have an old Gaggia Cubika that I'm about to crack out of storage so it would be nice to be able to grind for espresso every now and then. That was one of the advantages of the Uniform over the Svart.

All I have right now is a Hario Skerton Plus with an upgrade kit and I'm a bit tired of grinding manually.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I've just gone with a Fellow Ode and managed to get 20% off via Coffee Hit.

Local coffee shop to me has the Uniform at £295 however delivery not till May. https://thecoffeecounter.co.uk/product/wilfa-uniform-coffee-grinder

There's been a huge demand for coffee equipment over the last year and I'm presuming the manufacture and delivery haven't managed to catch up yet.


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

How have you found the Ode? I have one coming tomorrow to possibly replace my SGP that I have only had since December. I only do filter with a Moccamaster and Aeropress so not sure I haven't let my brain be seduced by beauty over functionality.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

morkfromork said:


> How have you found the Ode? I have one coming tomorrow to possibly replace my SGP that I have only had since December. I only do filter with a Moccamaster and Aeropress so not sure I haven't let my brain be seduced by beauty over functionality.


 I haven't used mine yet - it's a present so having to wait but long to go now. Have fun with yours 👍


----------

